# Resources Running Low



## Boesman (Sep 16, 2002)

What gives with that message

I have a new Dell 8200 P4 2.0 and when ever I run my system and then open up QuickBooks I get the dreaded "resources running low"

I know alot of programs automatically load during start up. However I thought with a state of the art new top of the line Dell PC with 512mb ram I wouldnt be having these problems

The only way I can get QB to run is to "restart" my machine and just launch QB before any other programs and by the way QB is the only program that causes this message

Any solutions or ideas would be appreciated

Thanks


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

The amount of installed RAM has absolutely nothing to do with it.

This is about System Resources, which is quite a different thing:

Resources vs. Memory FAQ
System Resources

The thing to do, is to go to Start > Run > Msconfig, and uncheck everything unneccessary on the Startup tab.

Then click OK, close Msconfig, and reboot.

You can use Pacman's List of Startup Applications to help you determine what should stay and what should go.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Boesman:

Like T_K said, the amount of RAM has nothing to do with system resources. If you have a bloated startup load, your computer is going to have this problem, along with other problems. Once you trim down the startup load, your computer will be happier.

Frank's Windows 95/98 Tips


----------



## aldiboronti (Apr 18, 2002)

Just a quick question. Has Microsoft finally gotten past the System Resources limitation with Windows XP, and if not, why not? Surely it would be a simple matter to increase the ludicrously small amount of memory they're allowed.


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Windows XP, like Win 2000, isn't really affected at all.

From http://www.aumha.org/a/resource.htm

Would it help if I switched to Windows 2000, Windows ME, or Windows XP?

Windows 2000: 
Yes, in most case, this will resolve the problem completely. As it is based on the NT Kernel, Windows 2000 does not strive for the type of legacy compatibility that is vital in Win9x. It, therefore, does not have the 64 KB limitations retained in all versions of Win9x. That is, it doesnt have the System Resources limitations that cause the problems we are discussing here. However, there is another side to the issue: Windows 2000 will not necessarily run (or run well) all of the programs that may be causing your Resource problem in the first place. Many games, multimedia programs, and especially older 16-bit applications may not run, or run as well, in Windows 2000.

Windows XP: 
Like Windows 2000, Win XP is based on the NT Kernel, which does not have the 64 KB System Resource limitation architecture. Therefore, Win XP has all of the advantages, in this regard, of Windows 2000. Furthermore, Microsoft has put particular focus on overcoming the limitations on running the games, multimedia programs, and older 16-bit applications that perform poorly (if at all) in Windows 2000. To get out from under the System Resources issue altogether  once and for all!  and have full support for this type of software, Windows XP is the way to go.


----------

